# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 15.09.2019 - 22.09.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *7*, суммарный объем: *301* мб Извлечено файлов: *171*, суммарный объем: *677* мб Признаны легитимными: *169* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *1*, в частности:
 c:\windows\kmsauto.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.bp, карантин 7F66B205DD179443907E6AF9B504F6E0 Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

